# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  VOSSA (Visual/Offset Sleep Cycle/Audio)

## jarrhead

This is something I just did, that really did me great. Multiple Lucids and huge awareness.


VOSCA
(Visual/Offset Sleep Cycle/Audio)

Well if they're not affected by the tutorial license then leave them up.

If so, take them down.

If not, replace VOSCA with this:

VOSCA

(Visual/Offset Sleep Cycle/Audio)




This requires a rather consistent sleep schedule. With school I sleep 9.5 hours and my body naturally does so on weekends.



Do what I call an offset sleep cycle (OSC)*






I will give two examples here:


EXAMPLE ONE






You sleep 8 hours a day. If you want to induce lucids, sleep six. Stay up for about two hours, eat oatmeal/breakfast, read the paper, do anything. I watch youtube videos on the big TV downstairs and listen to the Pandora Radio, so it is OK to use bright electronics. I even got on DV



As said above, sleep 6, stay up for about two do whatever. Then go back and catch up on your lost sleep. Lucids will be easily attainable in this period.


EXAMPLE TWO

I normally sleep for 9.5 hours so I'm going to sleep 7.25 and wake up, stay up for 2.25, go back to sleep.



11:30 - 6:45 = sleep (WILD attempt at 4:30, constant DILD attempt)



6:45-9:00 = breakfast and screw around with my dog, do whatever



9:00-whenever = OSS attempt.







I usually got over to about 9:05 because I get sidetracked on DV, but that's OK. ETWOLD states that you can stay up anywhere from 2-3 hours.









Now follow these sources:





http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=35033
http://www.mediafire.com/?8d10tzgdb1a **




Follow those instructions and listen to it just before going to sleep (I prefer in bed.) But, here's what it doesn't say! - Play it in windows media player (if possible) or some other trippy visual like that, such as an xbox (WMP again) and full screen it. Watch it was you do this, with the random options.



Recommended use good headphones or studio monitors! The low pitched stuff really relaxes you.







REVISED METHOD


I use a media player by my bed. I plug in my good headphones. I play this on repeat and set it to 45 minutes sleep timer (shuts off after 45 minutes) Requires no visuals.

This MP3 is best LISTENED TO, not just heard.

----------


## Noogah

Heh.

Dude, your amazing. 

And by the way, it should be VOSCA, not VOSSA. Sounds better that way anyways.

A very interesting hybrid of WILD and EILD with a sprinkle of CAT.

----------


## jarrhead

Can we get a mod to change the title to VOSCA?

Thanks for the heads up Noogah!

----------


## Squaddle

> Can we get a mod to change the title to VOSCA?
> 
> Thanks for the heads up Noogah!



Looks good matey. Will try to wake at 4 am today with my alarm... then I will do DILD.... heck Ill call it MILD and then WILD>

----------


## jarrhead

> Looks good matey. Will try to wake at 4 am today with my alarm... then I will do DILD.... heck Ill call it MILD and then WILD>



Give me results.  ::D:

----------


## Squaddle

> Give me results.



My watch wasn't loud enough... though I did wake at 6am 1 hour prior to my usual waking ... haha seemed like my mantra worked.. I usually wake up at 7 and go to the bathroom, but seems like my multi-mantra chant worked
I will be aware of waking after a dream.
I will remember my dream.
I will see my dreamsign
When I dream I'll realize and become lucid

I do all of them before I went to sleep and just concentrate on the last one for max effect.

Though when I wake up at 6 I was just too tired and out of juice that I failed to VILD..... lost interest too... imagine my room.... more lighting jump out of the door... though nothing happened.... still awake tried to wild... dunno if I gave up or did it but I fell asleep anyways... haha will try again if i get the opportunity 

But thanks to your system I have an arsenal of stuff to do... will also wild nap.. of course I need to improve myself to get the results.

----------


## Clyde Machine

Took me a bit to understand that it stands for "Visual first, then OSC, then Audio at the end". XD

----------


## jarrhead

Not the real order, just for ease of language.

----------


## jarrhead

Hey guys, I've stopped doing this technique cause of my schedules, but if anybody can do this please post experiences here!

----------


## Squaddle

> Hey guys, I've stopped doing this technique cause of my schedules, but if anybody can do this please post experiences here!



it looks like a reliable tech, but unless you're that desperate or have time to waste then I dont think anyone's gonna do it lol.

----------


## jarrhead

Who doesn't have time to waste on the weekends?  :tongue2:

----------


## Squaddle

> Who doesn't have time to waste on the weekends?




I dont lol.

----------


## Clyde Machine

I kinda do. XD I'll look over your method again and see if it might help me in some way, but all these extra things to do involving inducing LDs just seems unnecessary to me. It can work for some, I don't doubt that, but I don't think I would have a harder or easier time LDing with using visualizations or audio....

----------


## jarrhead

It's fun. It helps with autosuggestions.

----------


## jarrhead

Guys, note that you don't need to watch it on windows media.


What I do now when I do this is that I have a USB stick with the song on it and I put it on "repeat"

I put headphones in, put it relatively loud, fall asleep, set the "sleep" time for 30-45 minutes. I put my blanket over my head cause of the light, if your room doesnt get light or if you've got a mask that's great too.

Just had an hour and a half or so long lucid.  ::D:

----------

